# I'm finally going!



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok, I'm really super excited... and _nervous._ So I won't be an ED virgin anymore. :bigpimp: I've been with the BMW family since May 2000 when I first started working for BMW of San Francisco and I remember wondering how amazing the concept was of being able to pick up a BMW in Munich and really make a wonderful driving adventure. I thought- one of these days, I gotta do that.

So I'll be picking up a 335i Convertible and I'm confirmed for *May 2nd.* I thought that picking up a vert in Spring would be most enjoyable. ChrisCheung, Calif65GM, and ajranft- :wave: I'll be hoping to see you guys there.:thumbup:

My wife, Kim, and I will be going for vacation. I'm blessed and grateful that my center is sending us over to experience Welt delivery firsthand. While I would've liked to have gone to the grand opening to the Welt, I felt that Spring delivery would be a perfect time for us and I didn't want to take up an ED slot from anyone who wanted to pick up during those early days of the Welt opening.

Now, I'd love to say that I'm picking up my very own 335i Convertible, I must confess that this will be our dealership's promotional European Delivery BMW that will ultimately be made available for sale at redelivery. Consider this an experiential learing experience on behalf of those who have never done ED and for those who are ED veterans.

I sent Jspira a pm last month letting him know- he was the first to know actually- and I can't thank him enough for his suggestions. I let the cat out of the bag in another thread and loved the ribbing about itinerary suggestions from you guys. I'll get to that momentarily.

The plane tickets have been reserved with Lufthansa using the 2 for 1 program. I figured since BMW has a partnership with them, I gotta give them the business. Why not?

I'll be leaving on April 30 and arriving on May 1. I'd really like to know if anybody has any art museum suggestions since my wife and I are avid art lovers.

Since we'll be picking up on May 2nd, we'll be heading to Nice for departure back to the States on May 7 in the am, so we'll be dropping off on May 6th. Any and all suggestions between Munich and Nice are welcome although I'm very inclined to visit Milan in between. I think Monaco would be cool, too. Again, any art museums or gallery suggestions would be welcome as that's what we'd like to check out during our stay.

While I'll be checking out the hotel links, I truly trust any of your recommendations and suggestions.

Thanks without end to all of you and particularly to those who I've assisted with your European Deliveries. It's an honor to be in your ED shoes.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Congrats Adrian!:thumbup: Its about time. i enjoyed meeting your wife and especially the beer you bought for me last time we mey

So who is your CA how much over ED Invoice


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

You have just about 4 days with the car for all intents and purposes and you are thinking of four destinations.

Nein.

We need to rein this in a bit.

Things to consider.
1.) Monaco is not on BMW NA´s approved list of countries
2.) Milan is a big chaotic Italian city - unless you have tickets for La Scala that night, I can´t recommend just driving through

You might consider Verona, in fact I think you and Kim would love Villa Quaranta

For art, München has many great museums, Neue Pinakothek, Alte Pinakothek, Pinakothek der Moderne, just to name three.

Anyway, dinner time but I´ll keep thinking.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Congrats on your future ED!*

With all the plethora of valuable information you give on the board, I would've swore you were going on like your tenth one!

Truly though, enjoy it to the fullest! You know that you will be required to give a long and detailed ED report.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

beewang said:


> Congrats Adrian!:thumbup: Its about time. i enjoyed meeting your wife and especially the beer you bought for me last time we mey
> 
> So who is your CA how much over ED Invoice


Thanks, bro.

Yeah, that was a cool hang especially at Bimmerfest last year. That reminds me. It was a tough decision to pass on Bimmerfest this year. I really wanted to go. Next year for sure. I think Phillipek will be going. I told him it'd be great if he could go. Yeah, you heard me PK!

Who's my CA and how much over?? :rofl: Answer: Me and no comment. :bigpimp:


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

Adrian, I am planning a route very much the same as you. Going to Monaco and staying 3 days and dropping the car off in Nice. The only problem is what to do if the car cannot go as part of not being covered by the insurance. JSpira may be able to shed more light on this. I had realized this to just now. If you are, in fact able to do it, I recommend the Vista Palace Hotel outside Monaco. I got pretty good rates and looks gorgeous....


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Adrian, need anyone to carry your luggage? If the weather is nice, enjoy a nice drive through the Alps and into northern Italy. If you like art, you can't beat Florence. Enjoy your trip! Hope you have weather like I had last April, I drove with my top down the entire time I was there. I can assure you 140 mph with the top down is a blast!!


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

And to think that I chose you as my experienced ED CA............Well, at least you are that, just not experienced as an actual EDer.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

JSpira said:


> You have just about 4 days with the car for all intents and purposes and you are thinking of four destinations.
> 
> Nein.
> 
> ...


I love how you're treating my itinerary like a custom suit. Sweet!

Okay, scratch Monaco. Duly noted.

I figured Milan was crazy, and I've only been to Malpensa Airport which doesn't count.

Thanks for the museum suggestions, btw.

Verona is definitely noted.


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

Adrian- As your dealership will be stuck with a used car from your upcoming boondoggle, let me put in the first bid at taking it off your hands for 50% off. If my bid is acceptable, let me know so I can tell you what colors and options to order before it hits production status. Oh yeah, I'd appreciate it if you and your wife be careful to not spill your gellato on my new leather seats- otherwise enjoy the trip and be sure to follow break-in speeds with my new baby.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

rmorin49 said:


> Hey Adrian, need anyone to carry your luggage?


:rofl:



rmorin49 said:


> If the weather is nice, enjoy a nice drive through the Alps and into northern Italy. If you like art, you can't beat Florence. Enjoy your trip! Hope you have weather like I had last April, I drove with my top down the entire time I was there. I can assure you 140 mph with the top down is a blast!!


Wow, Florence, huh? Good call.

If I'm gonna go 140mph, I'm gonna have to buy my wife a blindfold and keep a barf bag handy.


----------



## crvlvr (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats Adrian's BMW.. I am going to . Pick up on May 3. Probably return on May 12 at Nice. Still working on that itenerary..I hope our paths cross., and for you that the weather holds up. It looks like it will be in the 60s during the day and 40s at night.. brrr..

Why would insurance not cover in Monaco? May be it s small country and they just left it off? Shoot. I was planning to go there too.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

It's about damn time! 

Have fun Adrian. Sweet that your center is doing this for you :thumbup:


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Adrian,
Congratulations! Pretty exciting for you and your wife. I can understand now why you've been a little distracted lately. Just make sure you get my deal done before you go, OK. :angel:
Oh, I guess that trip out to Steamboat will have to wait until next year. Too bad, it's been a record year for them.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

sbgator90 said:


> Adrian- As your dealership will be stuck with a used car from your upcoming boondoggle, let me put in the first bid at taking it off your hands for 50% off. If my bid is acceptable, let me know so I can tell you what colors and options to order before it hits production status. Oh yeah, I'd appreciate it if you and your wife be careful to not spill your gellato on my new leather seats- otherwise enjoy the trip and be sure to follow break-in speeds with my new baby.


:rofl: You shall be the among the first I call. I won't put too many miles on her.

Oh, and I'm not one to eat in cars, so no worries about the gellato.

Thankfully, this car won't be titled, so you'll be in good shape to lease it, too.:thumbup:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

keithsimp said:


> Adrian,
> Congratulations! Pretty exciting for you and your wife. I can understand now why you've been a little distracted lately. Just make sure you get my deal done before you go, OK. :angel:
> Oh, I guess that trip out to Steamboat will have to wait until next year. Too bad, it's been a record year for them.


Yeah, no snowboarding trip this winter.  I gave up Bimmerfest and a snowboarding trip to do this, but I know it'll be worth it. Next year though.:thumbup:

Got your email, btw. Thanks.


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I found that Villa Ephrussi de Rothscild to be amazing. Lots of art, sculptures, beautiful gardens, and spectacular views of the Med. and Nice. Highly recommend!!!http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Ephrussi_de_Rothschild

Many other places in and around Nice:
Avignon: Pope palace
Aix en Provence
Grand Canyon Du Verdon
Pont Du Gard- aqueduct
etc....


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey!! Finally, man... All talk & no action, now you're going.

Congratulations.

In agreement with Herr Spira -- there's nothing to do in Milan. Except shopping.

Coming down to Nice -- make sure you see

Gorges du Verdon:

http://www.provenceweb.fr/e/groupes/verdon/gorges.htm

I've done a lot of research on this these past 2 weeks (I'll be non-ED driving this itinerary fall 08). The best routed recommended seems to be from Castellane down to D71, then going WEST.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...6.38752&spn=0.143539,0.376282&z=12&iwloc=addr


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Congrats and remember the 12 hour rule.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> Thanks, bro.
> 
> Yeah, that was a cool hang especially at Bimmerfest last year. That reminds me. It was a tough decision to pass on Bimmerfest this year. I really wanted to go. Next year for sure. I think Phillipek will be going. I told him it'd be great if he could go. Yeah, you heard me PK!
> 
> Who's my CA and how much over?? :rofl: Answer: Me and no comment. :bigpimp:


How about: How much under?

You work hard, enjoy your trip!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations Adrian! 

You may consider Munich to Cernobbio on Lake Como via the San. Bernardino pass. Spend a full day there, taking the Vaporetto Ferry to Bellagio and Como itself. A nice relatively affordable hotel is Hotel Miralago right in Cernobbio only a few steps from the Ferry dock.

The following day drive to Nice. Don't bother stopping in Milan. There are a number of Museums displaying the French Impressionist Masters and that will make for an enjoyable day in Nice, while also enjoying the Cote d'Azur. I also would recommend a day in Provence and possibly spending a night in the country, then meander back to Nice for the drop-off. 

Have a great time! :thumbup:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news Adrian! We may cross paths.

BTW, the factories are closed on May 2, due to the May 1 holiday, and weekend following. So, you may want to see if you can fit a factory tour in somewhere on your itinerary, if that's important to you. It certainly was for me!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Adrian, that's great news! If you don't mind my minor threadjack...



> 1.) Monaco is not on BMW NA´s approved list of countries


Jonathan, I was planning on driving through there and seeing the Casino. What is the implication of it not being 'approved'. Is it really worth me driving around it, to go to Nice, only to take the train back to Monaco?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gig103 said:


> Jonathan, I was planning on driving through there and seeing the Casino. What is the implication of it not being 'approved'. Is it really worth me driving around it, to go to Nice, only to take the train back to Monaco?


Great question. It means that BMW has published a list of countries (all Eu nations plus CH) to which one is permitted to drive your car and all others are verboten. They are working on issues such as Monaco and other countries.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

JSpira said:


> Great question. It means that BMW has published a list of countries (all Eu nations plus CH) to which one is permitted to drive your car and all others are verboten. They are working on issues such as Monaco and other countries.


The way to get around this is to stay in France and just walk into Monaco.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Great question. It means that BMW has published a list of countries (all Eu nations plus CH) to which one is permitted to drive your car and all others are verboten. They are working on issues such as Monaco and other countries.


And again, this is not for insurance purposes, but the host country not recognizing the German zoll plate, right? :dunno:

congrats Adrian. Remember, my wife and I did an ED in 2006, we went from: Munich to Venice to Florence to Tuscany to Cinque Terre and finished in Nice, France.

You got us a great deal! thanks again.

FUN FUN FUN....

here is the thread from our trip, with a few topless photos at the end taken on the beach at Nice for my boys on bimmerfest.com. HAHA

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158588

We wound up taking the train from Nice to Monaco, and daytripping it there, and heading back to our hotel in Nice....


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

pilotman said:


> And again, this is not for insurance purposes, but the host country not recognizing the German zoll plate, right? :dunno:


Country restrictions
Please be advised that your new BMW can only be driven in European Union countries, which include the following:

Belgium
Luxembourg
Netherlands
France
Italy
Denmark
Ireland
Great Britain
Greece
Spain
Portugal
Austria
Finland
Sweden
Malta
Poland
Slovakia
Slovenia
Czech Republic
Hungary
Cyprus
Latvia
Estonia
Lithuania
Bulgaria
Romania 
and additionally Switzerland.

All other countries are restricted because of the temporary tourist plates that are not recognized in non-EU countries. Also consider when planning your travels that you may not drive through any country that is not part of the EU.

The insurance companies I hear about look for legal ways to deny claims - but it may be different in Europe...


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Awesome news, have a great trip! You picked a great time for an ED, hopefully you'll be able open her up............the top that is! :angel:

Erik


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

*Two things:*

I'll violate good practice and combine two topics in one reply...

*Museums:*

Jonathan's list is a great start. I'd add two things:

Additional art museums such as the Haus der Kunst, the Museum Villa Stuck, and the collections in the Residenz.
Some of the churches are works of art in themselves. Among the most famous are the Cathedral Church of our Lady (Frauenkirche) and Church of St. Peter (Alter Peter) . Last trip we discovered the Asamkirche (St Johann-Nepomuk), which was quite nice.

*Permissible countries:*

I still believe there must be something wrong with the recent list. Monaco, San Marino, etc. do not have their own foreign policies and their borders are completely open to the larger negihbors. They use the Euro as official currency. Everyone else drives there unimpeded, why not us?


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

b-y said:


> I still believe there must be something wrong with the recent list. Monaco, San Marino, etc. do not have their own foreign policies and their borders are completely open to the larger negihbors. They use the Euro as official currency. Everyone else drives there unimpeded, why not us?


and when you slow down at a traffic light in Monaco & some idiot rear ends you, how much you wanna bet you'll git the middle finger for insurance reimbursement?

Silly rule? Absolutely. Really wanna violate it? Hmmm....


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

coontie said:


> and when you slow down at a traffic light in Monaco & some idiot rear ends you, how much you wanna bet you'll git the middle finger for insurance reimbursement?
> 
> Silly rule? Absolutely. Really wanna violate it? Hmmm....


I think your point is exactly right, *but (and it is a big "but") *they keep saying this isn't an insurance rule but a tourist plate rule.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

Adrian - Congrats! 
One travel suggestion. If you do go to Monaco/Monte Carlo (which is very cool by the way), I would assume it's your last scheduled stopped prior to Nice. However, if you want to impress your wife with a little surprise romantic stop, there is a little town called Villefranche between Monaco and Nice. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villefranche-sur-Mer
I promise, you wife will thank you for it.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Country restrictions
> Please be advised that your new BMW can only be driven in European Union countries, which include the following:
> 
> Belgium
> ...


WHAT? No Liechtenstein? I was looking forward to that passport stamp!!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

It's about time Adrian,have fun !Too bad you can't squeeze 7-8 days out of your dealership !


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea you haven't been yourself! I know you will enjoy it, the experience is indescribable!

On top of the great suggestions thus far, I would like to add the Glyptothek (spelling?). It is a Roman/Greek statue museam near the Marienplatz. Im not sure if you are into mythology but I liked it a lot.

Also, you may need to get a driving course for your wife if she can't handle the high speed  Here is a shot of my girlfriend doing 140mph on the A9. We were tailing an S3 at the time. She really did not understand why I was so excited about the car until she drove it!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Adrian, sorry to go off topic... but I see you're going on another vacation soon too... 

Have fun in Hawaii!!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

IrvRobinson said:


> It's about time Adrian,have fun !Too bad you can't squeeze 7-8 days out of your dealership !


Yeah, being with BMW for 8 years, the timing couldn't be more perfect, I'd have to say.

I'm departing April 30 and flying back to the States May 7- that's 8 days enough. 



SARAFIL said:


> Adrian, sorry to go off topic... but I see you're going on another vacation soon too...
> 
> Have fun in Hawaii!!


Thanks alot, Sarafil. I still haven't come down from finding out I was one of a select few who won the Grand Travel Award. It's definitely an honor and privilege to be among "the best of the best."


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> Thanks alot, Sarafil. I still haven't come down from finding out I was one a select few who won the Grand Travel Award. It's definitely an honor and privilege to be among "the best of the best."


That's super. Gratuliere!


----------



## Wil325 (Dec 19, 2004)

.


----------



## Wil325 (Dec 19, 2004)

Adrian,

I am really excited to hear that you'll be experiencing ED first hand. You're going to love it! I sincerely can't wait to go back and do it again (so expect another call from me in two years... for the F10). Needless to say, I'm really enjoying the 5er that my wife and I picked up in Munich (with your help) this past June.

Wil :thumbup:


----------

